# Paint stripper questions



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Aircraft paint stripper, designed for use on aluminum.
I've used acetone to dissolve old paint off of parts.

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&biw=1264&bih=537&tbs=shop:1&q=aircraft+paint+stripper&aq=&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=546993a431d4845b


----------



## easydays (Apr 13, 2008)

I have a can of KS-3 premium stripper . It says it can be used on wood,metal and masonary. Should this work?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Call the manufacturer and ask.
there's probably a 1-800 number on the label.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Easy-off oven cleaner. We used to use it to strip the paint off aluminum paintball bottles and guns. Took the anodizing right off, then polish.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

If it is enamel or acrylic enamel xylene may work. Actually that is what we try first on airplanes.

Frank_S


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Aircraft paint remover. It's what I use on anything that needs to be stripped.


----------



## easydays (Apr 13, 2008)

I ended up using Kleen Strip premium stripper and it did a great job. The aluminum under the paint wasn't harmed and looks almost new again.


----------

